# Meenakshi is ‘100% tunch maal’: Digvijaya



## funskar (Jul 26, 2013)

The Dog minister of India

*l1.yimg.com/nn/fp/rsz/072613/images/smush/digvijay_1374831918.jpg


At a party rally in Madhya Pradesh, Digvijaya called fellow Congress general secretary Meenakshi Natrajan ‘100 percent tunch maal’.

Headlines Today reported that apparently Digvijaya was praising Natarajan.
 He also said that she was very hard working and close to Congress supremos Sonia and Rahul Gandhi.

Not only did he make the sexist remark, he worsened matters further by saying that he knew this because
 he was a purana johari (meaning an experienced jeweler who understands the value of a gem

Source Meenakshi 100 per cent Tunch Maal- D*gvijay


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 26, 2013)

btw what is tunch ? pardon my ignorance


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jul 26, 2013)

100 Tunch  means 24crt. Its a unit used to measure gold's purity.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 26, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> btw what is tunch ? pardon my ignorance


it means super sexy .......if we have these kinds of minister , I guess rapes won't stop ...also there was ND tiwar  porn star of congress party


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2013)

ha ha ha ha LOL mast ...ab media wale aaram se 2-3 din nikal denge


----------



## Gollum (Jul 26, 2013)

Media in India is a mess but yeah, they make sure the news stays on air for long.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2013)

> Meenakshi Natarajan, herself, has finally spoken out, saying that she has not taken offence over the reported remark.  Digvijay Singh had used "100% tunch maal" to describe her dedicated service.



*gifrific.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/joker-clap-hq.gif

Taking sycophancy to a new level.


----------



## icebags (Jul 26, 2013)

so, its a complement or cuss ? 
using the "maal" word to describe a human being sounds wrong tho, that too in public media.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 27, 2013)

google Bhavanri Devi and Pappu baba case


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 27, 2013)

Just read the comments on reddit.com/r/india on this, hahaha.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2013)

@OP Don't insult Dogs , please.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 27, 2013)

Rapper Honey Singh slams Digvijay Singh for using “tunch maal” - Faking News  



> "..if Digvijay Singh wants to use such terms, he should also become a rapper..”, the rapper said.
> 
> The popular Punjabi rapper even suggested a “hip” and “cool” nickname for Digvijay Singh if he becomes a rapper – Bho Bho Digvijay Singh.


----------



## funskar (Jul 27, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/czUl2bs.jpg


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 27, 2013)

icebags said:


> so, its a complement or cuss ?
> using the "maal" word to describe a human being sounds wrong tho, that too in public media.



Using that word is certainly wrong when said by a politician.  But belive it or not 90% of hindi speaking teenagers use the same sentence among themselves when complementing a girl. Damn I can't wait to turn the news channel on.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 27, 2013)

> digvijay singh had used "100% tunch maal" to describe her dedicated service.



hao re bava !!!!!

God help this country from politicians ... :/


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 27, 2013)

Apparently he has been misquoted. He was talking about her character being pure gold. I have seen the video of his speech and come to that conclusion.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2013)

^ "tunch maal" is no way a sensible combination of words to be used by a dignitary in any position for a lady, no matter whatever you want to mean.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 27, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ "tunch maal" is no way a sensible combination of words to be used by a dignitary in any position for a lady, no matter whatever you want to mean.



Watch the video and decide for yourself. His tone ensures there are no lewd intentions. I'm not condoning his choice of words, but I am ready to believe him especially after watching the video.


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2013)

so, madame meenakshi is going to let it go as it is or file a case ? 



Harsh Pranami said:


> Using that word is certainly wrong when said by a politician.  But belive it or not 90% of hindi speaking teenagers use the same sentence among themselves when complementing a girl. Damn I can't wait to turn the news channel on.



is that so.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Watch the video and decide for yourself. His tone ensures there are no lewd intentions. I'm not condoning his choice of words, but I am ready to believe him especially after watching the video.



hmm I'll watch sometime later as my current connection is not speed_friendly.



icebags said:


> is that so.



100% male, and almost 60% females use it.


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> 100% male, and almost 60% females use it.



to describe another female ? isn't that suicidal by nature ?


----------



## sksundram (Jul 27, 2013)

*what is tunch*? (real definition)

when u pump air into your bicycle tyre and you check it by pressing with your fingers and when you find that the tyre is completely filled so that there is no chance of any more pumping then you say " *ab ye tunch hai* (now this is tunch) ".

this is indeed a *derogatory *word when combined with "*maal*" .

just wanted to let guys know the real meaning


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2013)

icebags said:


> to describe another female ? isn't that suicidal by nature ?



Suicidal ? I don't know how. But it's use is increasing day by day. 



Spoiler



Once, my one sister asked me "Bhaiya have you got a gf?" I denied. then she replied, "koi tunch maal pataiyega" I was like wtf !! 





sksundram said:


> *what is tunch*? (real definition)
> 
> when u pump air into your bicycle tyre and you check it by pressing with your fingers and when you find that the tyre is completely filled so that there is no chance of any more pumping then you say " *ab ye tunch hai* (now this is tunch) ".
> 
> ...



the exact but vague translation of tunch is "solid", and for maal is "material". And we all know is that girl is the most seductive material in this world.


----------



## funskar (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2013)

dunno what to say. 

This guy is the biggest idiot of recent times.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 29, 2013)

ico said:


> dunno what to say.
> 
> This guy is the biggest idiot of recent times.



Agreed, he just wanted to gather the crowd and spilled jokes from his crapper.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2013)

what can we expect from a congress spokesman .... he is actually a diversion....he diverts peoples mind from actual scams to these jokes...and people laugh and cry on these and forget the actual issue


----------

